# Stream wird nicht wiedergegeben mit VLC



## Heretic (9. Oktober 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich stehe aktuell aufn Schlauch.
Ich habe hier zu Hause Entertain von der Telekom.

Da ich kein zusatz Gerät von der Telekom möchte ,für die paar male die ich Fern sehe,
schaue ich schon seit mind. 6 Monate über meine Fritzbox bzw über VLC die Stream der Sender.

Adresse wird bestimmt einigen Fritzbox nutzern bekannt vorkommen: 
(Was im Umkehr schluss bedeutet das man Entertain Kunde sein muss um den folgenden Links laden zu können. Wenn ich mich nicht vertue)
Fernsehen über FRITZ!Box (Das ist die auswahl seite.)
Ein Beispiel direkt Link : http://download.avm.de/tv/1/m3u/zdf.m3u

Das ganze hat mit meinem Rechner unter Win 7 Home Premium 64bit + VLC 2.1.3 64bit nie probleme gemacht.
Sowohl das direkte im Web Browser schauen (per Web plugin für firefox) als auch über VLC direkt.

Jetzt habe ich Windows 8.1 Pro 64bit und VLC 2.1.5 64bit.
Es bleibt alles schwarz.
Tippe ich in VLC den Stream ein erkennt er sogar den Namen (z.B ZDF) oder die Playlist aber bleibt einfach schwarz.
Kein Bild Kein Ton es ist nur das VLC zeichen zu sehen.
Gleiches Spiel im Browser mit Web Plug in.

Ich habe schon rumgescuht gegoogelt 32 bit installiert. Codecs geändert aber es hilft alles nichts.

Daher hier die Frage. Kennt jemand das Problem hat irgendjemand eine Idee woran es liegen kann ?

MfG Heretic

edit: übrings auf nem 2te Rechner mit Win 7 geht der Stream. Auf meinem S3 ebenfalls.


----------



## Kerkilabro (12. Oktober 2014)

Vielleicht hilft ja das weiter: Fernsehen im FRITZ!Box-Heimnetz (Live TV) | FRITZ!Box 7390 | AVM Deutschland
Also bei mir geht auch noch nichts.


----------



## Heretic (14. Oktober 2014)

Hi,

Also hat mir leider nicht wirklich geholfen.
Nach langem hin und her habe ich zumindestens meine Persönliche Lösung gefunden.

Nach neuaufsetzten des PCs ist mir aufgefallen das alles bombe funktionierte.
Nach dem installieren aller Programme ging es dann aber nicht mehr.
Also nach und nach wieder alles runter.
bis ich Plötzlich nach der deinstallation von Visual Studio Professional 2013 mit blend wieder mit VLC  Bild und Ton hatte ... Der Stream lief wie er sollte.

so nun dacht ich mir das kann doch nicht sein.
Aber tatsache. Nachdem VSP wieder drauf war lief kein Stream mehr.

Jetzt muss ich mir irgendwie ne lösung einfallen lassen da ich das Programm eigendlich brauche -.-

Naja falls jmd nun das selbe Problem hat könnte es evtl an Microsoft Visual Professional 2013 mit Blend liegen.


----------

